# Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch



## Black-Death (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die gestrig gefangenen Forellen habe ich abends nur ausgenommen und gesäubert. Gefangen wurden sie morgens an einem Forellenteich und den Tag über in einer Kühlbox aufbewahrt (die auch abends noch wirklich kalt war).
Nun ist mir vorhin beim einlägen fürs Räuchern aufgefallen, dass sich bei einem Fisch die Bauchgräten vom Fleisch gelöst haben und quasi nur noch am Rückgrat hängen.

Ist das normal?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## feko (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

Ja,es sind Forellen minderer Qualität.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

Hatte ich bisher 1x bei einer Forelle....die lag aber zu lange und hat schon angefangen zu stinken


----------



## 42er barsch (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

hi,
also ich wäre vorsichtig mit dem verzehr.

soweit ich weiß ist das ein anzeichen für das verderben des fisches.

habe zwar auch schon davon gehört das minderwertige zuchtforellen ein solches erscheinungsbild haben sollen, kann mir das aber weniger vorstellen.

die müssten dann ja schon zu lebzeiten damit rumschwimmen.

gruss


----------



## Black-Death (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

danke für die antworten.

da der fisch die ganze zeit über gekühlt wurde, werde ich es einfach mal wagen...

no risk no fun


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

das heißt meistens, daß der fisch keine kräftige muskelstruktur aufweist. folgen falscher zucht: zu viele fische in den zuchtbecken= kein freies schwimmen möglich; zu wenig sauerstoff im wasser= zu wenig sauerstoff im muskel; zu dreckiges wasser= meist zu viel stickstoff oder stickoxide im fisch; minderwertiges futter= nicht genügend grundlagen für den muskelaufbau
schaut euch deshalb vor dem angeln in nem forellenpuff besser mal an, woher die fische dort kommen. wenn es ausschließlich besatz von außerhalb ist, zeigt dem teichbesitzer, daß ihr nicht bereit seid, solch minderwertigen fisch "abzunehmen"


----------



## sprogoe (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

ich würde mal sagen, das ist doch sehr praktisch; brauchste nachher beim Verzehr nicht so rumpulen.
ne´Spaß beiseite, leopard_afrika dürfte da schon richtig liegen und solche "minderwertigen" Forellen weisen dann auch meistens eine sehr weiche Fleischkonsistenz auf, besonders in diesem sehr trockenem Sommer mit warmen, sauerstoffarmen Wasser.
Ich hatte mir für meine Forellenteiche auch Portionsforellen liefern lassen, die sich sehr weich anfühlten, aber schon nach kuzer Zeit in meinen sehr kalten Quellwasserteichen und anständigem Futter war da eine deutliche Verbesserung zu verzeichnen, da die Fische in dem kalten, klaren Wasser ständig in Grundnähe! in Bewegung waren.
Bei diesen "Weicheiern" kommt das schon mal vor, daß sich einige Stunden nach ihrem unfreiwilligen Ableben die Gräten aus dem Fleisch lösen, selbst bei kühler Lagerung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Black-Death (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gräten lösen sich beim rohen Fisch*

so. ich habe soeben den ersten gegessen.
meine eltern heute mittag.

bisher zeigen sich noch keinerlei krankheitssymptome 

lecker waren sie auch. 
was den teich angeht: ich bin zu einem in waltrop gefahren, der hier im board auch positiv bewertet wurde.

vllt war der fisch ja auch nur eine ausnahme...


----------

